# Wago 750-8206 Fehler 3125



## LeBeauChatH (18 Juni 2016)

Hallo Wago User,


eine Programmerweiterung mit Modbus Ethernet UDP auf einem 
750-8206 Controller für bei der Übersetzung zu folgenden Meldung:

"Fehler 3125: Ausdruck zu komplex. benutzen Sie Zwischenergebnisse."

CoDeSys V2.3.9.47 (Build Mar 19 2015)







Library ModbusEthernet_04-lib 22.4.13 12:50:10 


Kennt jemand diese Fehlermeldung und deren Ursache?


Gruß 
LeBeauChatH


----------



## gravieren (18 Juni 2016)

Hi

OSCAT mit dabei  ?

http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/79576-wago-750-8202-fehler-3125-a.html


----------



## LeBeauChatH (19 Juni 2016)

Hi Karl,

Nein! 
Es wurden keinerlei Libarys für irgendwelche Herstellerprodukte.

Siehe Bibliotheken




Des Weiteren gibt es noch eine andere Fehlermeldung:




Ist dieser Fall auch schon mal über den Weg gelaufen.


Gruß

LeBeauChatH


----------



## gravieren (19 Juni 2016)

Hi

Hast du die CoDeSys V 2.3.9.49 installiert  ?
Hast du die Firmware 06 auf deinem Controller installiert ?


----------



## -J-E- (20 Juni 2016)

Der Fehler vom zweiten Bild verschwindet, wenn der erste Fehler behoben ist.
Der Fehler 3125 verschwindet höchswahrscheinlich mit der Aktuellen Codesys und Firmwareversion.

Falls der Fehler trotzdem noch da sein sollte bitte mal die genaue Fehlermeldung posten! (Gibt es ne Zeilenangabe o.Ä.) 
In einer von den von dir verwendetet Libs ist wahrscheinlich die min oder max Funktion zu tief verschachtelt


----------

